# People who have started or are starting medical School this year(2010-2015),



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey guys,
just wanted to know who is starting Medical school this year or has already started.Please share your experiences with us here and name the school you are joining,whether private or govt.
Your Future Plans?
whether you want to Go abroad. Etc
#grin

First me,
i just got my name in the government college of Punjab and i am joining Services Institute of Medical sciences Lahore(SIMS).
I want to give USMLEs or i might opt for Civil Services of Pakistan. 
And Best of luck to all for their future plans:happy:.


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations man  About time you got into some University.

Experience: I wish I had joined the Dry-Cleaners Profession instead.
Future: Not lookin' so good right now 

See the thing is, getting into a Medical College is just the first step. Almost everyone wants to be a doctor when they're little. But when you finally reach the point where it's in your hands you realize just what it means for you. Figure out what I mean.


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

congrats 

all future applicants:- DONT let this ^^ saadfaiz92 guy get to you! He does not what hes talking about  
APPLY to amc << COoooOLest college


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

i just started med education in the frontier medical college.
I want to give USMLE\PLAB also want to serve army for few years and work in shifa medical hospital


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

First: http://medstudentz.com/23483-post101.html Now:


irumaz said:


> congrats
> 
> all future applicants:- DONT let this ^^ saadfaiz92 guy get to you! He does not what hes talking about
> APPLY to amc << COoooOLest college


 My, my >.>


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm almost done with my first year at DIMC. I plan to go back to America and take the USMLEs. The experience is better than I thought it would be...the studies aspect is obviously tough but you don't even feel it when the people you go to school with are amazing. =)


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

congratulations to everybody who is joining.
i got my name in Rawalpindi medical college, Alhamdulillah

my future plan is to become a very good doctor (inshaAllah)


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

saadfaiz92 said:


> First: http://medstudentz.com/23483-post101.html Now:
> 
> My, my >.>


Seems like you are quite satisfied with AMC#cool.

#roll#dull#yes#angry


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> Seems like you are quite satisfied with AMC#cool.
> 
> #roll#dull#yes#angry


He is very satisfied F'Shizzle #cool 
saadfaiz92 :-Grow up >.>


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

irumaz said:


> He is very satisfied F'Shizzle #cool
> saadfaiz92 :-Grow up >.>


Yes'maam. :angel:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*FaarinaKhan* said:


> Hey guys. I'm almost done with my first year at DIMC. I plan to go back to America and take the USMLEs. The experience is better than I thought it would be...the studies aspect is obviously tough but you don't even feel it when the people you go to school with are amazing. =)


Glad to hear you're enjoying it!


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

@ ^topic
Bullah, ki jaana main kon (Bullah, I don't know who i am)#laugh #happy #wink #yes


----------



## umairchang (Dec 7, 2010)

joining Lumhs on 13th and congratz to all of you


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

saadfaiz92 said:


> Yes'maam. :angel:


I am joining you guys on 15th December at AMC.#roll#cool


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

#happy Hello everyone. I got admission in rawalpindi medical college. My aggregate was 84.53. Rmc merit no 97. Thank God the entrance test experience is over. What a nightmare! Only a month to prepare. I hope to become a very hardworking doctor someday.#laugh Congrats to everyone.#grin


----------



## arsenal888 (Nov 29, 2010)

My friend has got admission in Wah medical college in MBBS.Any views regarding this college?what sort of study, environment, hostels and other facilities is in this particular institution.Any one?????
Sorry if its posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

mubashir888 said:


> I am joining you guys on 15th December at AMC.#roll#cool


Congratz man! #yes You're joining as a PC right? What exactly IS a PC?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Special reserve seats for the children of Army persons. 
I am selected in BDS though...So most probably i am not joining..#baffled


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

*bump*

applying for aku currently.. will send in apps for dimc later on..
m BSc graduate from toronto.. letz c where i end up going 

as for usmle... no, that is one of the reason i did not go to caribbean i do not intend to return, US toh never.. i may come back and give MCCEE a shot here in canada..MAYBE... for now i don't care..i just wanna get some loan from the govt and go get my physician's degree in pak


----------



## usman dost (Jan 16, 2011)

Sehrish Ch. said:


> #happy Hello everyone. I got admission in rawalpindi medical college. My aggregate was 84.53. Rmc merit no 97. Thank God the entrance test experience is over. What a nightmare! Only a month to prepare. I hope to become a very hardworking doctor someday.#laugh Congrats to everyone.#grin



salam,,,,,i wnt 2 aply 4 army med clg,,,,,,wnt help 4m u...,,,,
plz guide me how 2 hv preparation for admsn tst,,,,,,,,


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Posting like this^ is not tolerated at all on this website. Read the forum rules. Thanks.


----------



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

usman dost said:


> salam,,,,,i wnt 2 aply 4 army med clg,,,,,,wnt help 4m u...,,,,
> plz guide me how 2 hv preparation for admsn tst,,,,,,,,


*Organising your work, Following a ruitine and hardwork..*

Prepare a plan that should include:

*A)* A thorough and comprehensive approach to all your FSc ( or equivalent) study material..make a ruitine and stick to it..( Biology, Physics, Chemistry and English)

How to do this:
*1) *work out a timetable for studies that best suits you,, when you'r free from all worries( or atleast pretend to be #laugh ).. Figure out a place of study that is relatively quiet, well lit, tidy with your books and relevant material organised nicely...figure out at what time you can concentrate at your best.. for example, some people work better very early in the morning when they just woke up, some concenterate more in the evening, some at late night, different for different people you see,, point is you need to figure out.. if you can't for some reason then just take a pick that seems the best option and try to* stick to it* every day.

2) If you are an FSc student then read your books apart from whatever study material you have, notes or guides or whatever ,,this is a *MUST* do thing..

3) go to UHS ( University of Health Sciences) website.. and download the *SYLLABUS for entry test* 2011 ( if you are planning to appear in 2011 test).

4) Work out which subjects really need alot of your time and attention and then adjust your plan accordingly. Also *clear your concepts* apart from memorizing and knowing facts or terms. Always and always* test your knowlegde* with different questions that appear in excersise sections in whatever study material you have. This not only gives you an exam taste but also tells you which area you need to work on more.

I think this will give you a good start to prepare for section A of my comments
now section B

*B) *Need to oragnise deadlines, e.g. Entry test dates, Form Submission Dates, IBCC things, dates (if its relevant to you), Adresses of the places you might have to visit,, such as offices, entry test center etc..

This is very important as many students leave it to the last minute and waste a whole year..
All these dates should be on your finger tips and all the documents ready to be sent on the required date along with your academic preparation you are doing.

How to do this: 

1) Encircle important dates on a calender and write down the description of the event to be happen on that date. for this you need to search relevant websites, forums to get dates and also *confirm by calling the offices directly*, to make sure.

if you have electronic oraganisers or other form of representing this info, you can use that.. I personally follow the above method.

2) Download the* up-to-date forms* that are needed and make sure they are ready before the deadline.

3) make a list of all the documents you need to send, up to the admission process and put it at a secure place where you can see it whenever needed. This way you will know what documents you need at what stage of the admission process.

Combination of A and B has help many students successfully pass their entry tests and will *InshaAllah* be helpful in your case too. Its just common sense and nothing special apart from hardwork, dedication and Allah's help..

Good Luck #wink ...


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

^this is the most comprehensive and best advice for mcat. alot of people are gonna benefit from this. Thanks a million.#happy


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

Great post by Salman_Khaliq
about nust/amc 's entrance test ,i'd like to add that the english section is quite tough, so to be on the safer side, get Barron's SAT-I (16th or 23rd edition) and learn the word list (total: 3500 words) to get an edge over others.
I do know someone who didn't have a "great vocabulary" (i,e didn't learn the word list), but still got through nicely because she was brilliant at physics, chemistry and biology.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

*For NUST*
The guy who topped NUST this year was my class fellow and his English was quite average.And after test he said to me that*yar English main to saray tukay maray hain*.But he stood first on the merit list.English is not a deciding factor.If you concentrate on Sciences,you can easily get through.Mine was average as well and i was selected for BDS as well...
Also vocabulary is not something you can learn by memorizing words overnight or in few weeks.Even though i prepared word from SAT word List,they were not helpful at all during the test.Vocabulary is built over a long duration of time,you learn to use and manipulate words in sentences.
So do study the English but only the grammer portion and phrasal verbs etc and preposition as well.Inrease your vocab by studying newspapers and books and learn the usage of the words as well if you are really prone to learning SAT word list.
*FOR AMC*
and if you are talking about AMC(Army test),well its a highly unpredictable test.The number of MCQs asked vary each year as well.
In 2009 there were 100 MCQs asked in 80 minutes and in 2010 number was 200 in 80 minutes.AMC's MCQs are very very easy and usually no one is prepared for it as it is held even before the FSC exams. or just 10 days after exams.
So there is a lot of luck factor involved.Solve DOGAR's MCAT ,last year almost all the questions were copy pasted from it.Also entry test holds a very less waitage,it is your FSC and Matric marks that mostly counts.English portion mainly involved the Sentances given in that DOGAR MCAT book.Hope this helps




Peace...!!


----------



## rockingbeauty (May 25, 2011)

heloo to all people....and especialyy to dimcians...iam fronm smc(duhs)....its awesum.....though i dnt right now plan on staying in pakistan.....i intend to go abroad....dnt really know which country yet cause job situation is that bad


----------



## Adeel123 (May 27, 2011)

i got in to DIMC this year ... excited!!!! oh yes i truly am ... it is a challenge since studies for MBBS asks us to give time and focus...... just can't wait until uni starts .... Any one else out there joining DIMC this year ? lets me know 
Salam


----------



## usman dost (Jan 16, 2011)

mubashir888 said:


> Special reserve seats for the children of Army persons.
> I am selected in BDS though...So most probably i am not joining..#baffled



i got admission in bds in a top clg....bt i want to do mbbs ....I have been guided by doctors to do bds, and youwill have more oportunitiz in this field rather than in mbbs. Finally i am now confused as i want to do mbbs.


----------



## usman dost (Jan 16, 2011)

saadfaiz92 said:


> Yes'maam. :angel:


i got admission in bds in a top clg....bt i want to do mbbs ....I have been guided by doctors to do bds, and youwill have more oportunitiz in this field rather than in mbbs. Finally i am now confused as i want to do mbbs.


----------



## usman dost (Jan 16, 2011)

MastahRiz said:


> Glad to hear you're enjoying it!


i got admission in bds in a top clg....bt i want to do mbbs ....I have been guided by doctors to do bds, and youwill have more oportunitiz in this field rather than in mbbs. Finally i am now confused as i want to do mbbs.


----------

